# SurfWatch Improvements



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2010)

Got the GM's newsletter yesterday and LOVE these things:



> To compliment the nature information signs around the resort, we’ve added binoculars to the observation deck at the main house and beachfront telescopes.  The Activities Department has partnered with the Coastal Discovery Museum Volunteer Program to host nature walks, bird watching and plant information classes throughout the week.  In an effort to provide more areas for quiet relaxation, we will soon install three new fire pits off the back patio of the MarketPlace. We will light the fire pits each evening.



We always ask if we can use the existing fire pit when it's not S'mores Night and of course the answer is always no.  Can't blame them because of insurance but we'll definitely be hanging out at the new ones now!



> We are excited to share with you that our Herb Garden, located by the MarketPlace, is almost complete!  We hope you will visit the garden and enjoy a variety of herbs that are available.  We invite you to cut what you want to help enhance your family meals.  Our compost pile is working its magic to provide rich nourishment for the herbs.



An herb garden where you can pick your own?!?!  What a GREAT idea, thanks to whoever thought of it!



> At the spring meeting of your Board of Directors, the new designs for the 2011/2012 soft goods refurbishment were reviewed.  Each villa’s color scheme will feature a more “nautical” feel.  With the choice of different earth tones accented by deep blues, the villa décor extends nature right into your living room.  An L-shaped sectional sofa will replace the current sofa to add additional seating in the Living Room.  Shorter armoires and flat screen televisions will also be a part of our refurbishment project.



Nice!  Don's only complaint about SW is that he can't get comfortable on the sofa, he says these sectionals will make him a very happy camper.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2010)

Will these improvements be completed by October 2010 ?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't think the in-unit ones will be, no, because they call them "2011/2012" refurbs.  It looks like the herb garden definitely will be in full bloom   for this October, and the fire pits may be.  Other than what's copied there are no dates in the newsletter.

We won't be back there until June, Pedro, I hope you'll tell us all about this stuff after your October trip.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I will write a review.


----------



## windje2000 (Jul 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Nice!  Don's only complaint about SW is that he can't get comfortable on the sofa, he says these sectionals will make him a very happy camper.



Don's not the only one who can't get comfy on those sofas - I moved a patio chair into the living room when I stayed there earlier this year!  

Much more comfortable.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2011)

We're ringing in the new year here at SurfWatch, the weather's GREAT and it's good to be away from the foot-and-a-half of snow that we left behind in Boston.   

Some of the Christmas decorations:





(New?) horseshoe pits and one of the new birdhouses - there are a few different styles all around:





New firepits just outside the Marketplace:





Herb garden, near the bike barn:





Picnic area under a Live Oak at the basketball court:





3 or 4 new hammocks at the pond:





View from Unit 5645:





Enjoy!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2011)

The binoculars are all installed, too, up at the oceanfront pool deck and along the boardwalks over the marshes.  They're like the ones you see at tourist spots but you don't need to feed them quarters.   

No sign yet of the soft good refurb, probably later this year into 2012.  I'm going to look for design boards up at the office later and will post if I see any.

The Welcome paperwork also says they have a new "SurfWatch Cinema" - "located next to the MarketPlace, features a 65" plasma television with Blu-Ray and surround sound, oversized leather chairs and a popcorn machine!"  The schedule is FULL of day and night movie times, this week they've been playing Toy Story 3, Avatar, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, The Last Airbender and How to Train Your Dragon.

Monday Night Football is scheduled for Hideaway Hollow (firepit area) - we'll have to check that out.  And while Don is golfing I'll be looking for one of those nature/bird walks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 1, 2011)

We were @ Surf Watch for two (2) consecutive weeks this past October and one of our highlight was playing horseshoes and the other was sitting around the pit fire in the evening.

We also enjoyed walking to The Sea Salts Beverage Company for happy hour.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Monday Night Football is scheduled for Hideaway Hollow (firepit area) - we'll have to check that out.  And while Don is golfing I'll be looking for one of those nature/bird walks.



Sue,

Be sure to check out the birding at Fish Haul Creek Park.  You can do this on your own too, if it's not included in the Coastal Discovery itinerary.

See this Fish Haul Creek Park link from the CarolinaBirdClub.org for directions and types of birds to look for.

Best wishes for the New Year and I'm sure your sisters are enjoying their great presents.


Richard


----------



## jme (Jan 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> The binoculars are all installed, too, up at the oceanfront pool deck and along the boardwalks over the marshes.  They're like the ones you see at tourist spots but you don't need to feed them quarters.
> 
> No sign yet of the soft good refurb, probably later this year into 2012.  I'm going to look for design boards up at the office later and will post if I see any.
> 
> ...



I heard the binoculars were there to see the ocean.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2011)

jme said:


> I heard the binoculars were there to see the ocean.



:hysterical:   HAHAHA!!!  I put that last picture in just for you, Marty, to show you how the ocean looks from a resort that's "not oceanfront."


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> :hysterical:   HAHAHA!!!  I put that last picture in just for you, Marty, to show you how the ocean looks from a resort that's "not oceanfront."



HaHaHa you are so right !!!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sue,
> 
> Be sure to check out the birding at Fish Haul Creek Park.  You can do this on your own too, if it's not included in the Coastal Discovery itinerary.
> 
> ...



Richard, thanks so much for this!  Now that Don's back from golfing we've firmed up plans to visit there first thing in the morning.


----------



## jme (Jan 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> :hysterical:   HAHAHA!!!  I put that last picture in just for you, Marty, to show you how the ocean looks from a resort that's "not oceanfront."



nice pic, but.....

come on----tell us, really.........how did you get on the roof? (and your ZOOM lens works well)

and are you sure that's the ocean?.....some have only heard about it, since the shuttle doesn't run in the off-season. 

guess now that the binoculars are installed, they can take down the pictures of the ocean inside the units     

Seriously, SDJ,  don't get bent outta shape.  i'm just yanking your chain......saw that post about the binoculars and couldn't resist...actually can't believe YOU brought it up----that was verrrry risky, girl.  you're really living on the edge.   hope you're having a great, great time there. it's a fantastic resort and awesome anytime. past few days have been quite warm (2 hours west of you) , and you guys should be able to do pretty much anything. a beautiful day again today, and more to come.  take care, marty


----------



## mish (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics- can't wait to see the improvements!
Mish


----------



## kjd (Jan 1, 2011)

We're at SurfWatch right now but you couldn't see the ocean much of the day because of the heavy fog.  Rather watch the football games instead.  SW is a great place and you won't be sorry to stay here.  It hit 70 today but the weather has been cold (40's the last two weeks).  Leaving tomorrow for warmer weather at home.  We really enjoyed our stay.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2011)

Richard, we went out this morning despite the gray gloomy skies and few raindrops.  What a pretty place!  The views of the marsh from the trails must be stunning in bright sunshine.  A few pics ...

trail map:





from the trail:





out to the flats, didn't realize the dolphin was there until I uploaded the pic:





and, of course, my usual - a terrible pic of A BIRD!:





We'll definitely be doing that again.  And thanks again!   

kjd, it's too bad we didn't know you were here and maybe could have arranged to say hello.  And goodbye.     We did tell a few folks who were packing their cars this morning to have a good trip home - maybe you were one of them?

Marty, no worries!  I was laughing when I put the pic up just as much as you were laughing when you made your comment about the binoculars.  Honest, no problems between us - how can there be when we share a common love of Hilton Head?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2011)

Susan,

Glad you and your husband enjoyed the park. I love it there too. I think it's a hidden treasure on Hilton Head that many people are unaware of.

By the way, if you haven't already - don't forget to visit the Baynard Mausoleum, the oldest intact structure on Hilton Hear (built in 1846). It's very close to Surf Watch near the intersection of Hwy 278 and Mathews Drive/Folly Field Road - in the Zion cemetery on the southwest corner.  There's a historical marker that describes the location.






 - Baynard Mausoleum


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2011)

Susan,

Glad you and your husband enjoyed the park. I love it there too. I think it's a hidden treasure on Hilton Head that many people are unaware of.

By the way, if you haven't already - don't forget to visit the Baynard Mausoleum, the oldest intact structure on Hilton Hear (built in 1846). It's very close to Surf Watch near the intersection of Hwy 278 and Mathews Drive/Folly Field Road - in the Zion cemetery on the southwest corner.  There's a historical marker that describes the location.






 - Baynard Mausoleum


Richard


----------



## saturn28 (Jan 3, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> We're ringing in the new year here at SurfWatch, the weather's GREAT and it's good to be away from the foot-and-a-half of snow that we left behind in Boston.
> 
> Some of the Christmas decorations:
> 
> ...



From which building did you take the ocean picture shown above?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 3, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> From which building did you take the ocean picture shown above?



56, Ocean Dunes, which is the one "oceanvista" view building.  We're in a 2BR on the 4th floor.  The sun is back today and it looks beautiful out there but it's a bit cooler; will need gloves and scarf when we go walking the beach in a few minutes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2011)

We got home last night from our too-short stay at SurfWatch, and I've gotta say that I love this resort more every time I visit it.  My favorite thing about it has always been the amount of natural outdoor space within the footprint, and the improvements they've made with bird feeders/houses and the new guided nature tours on the activity schedule fit right in with that.

We attended the Owners' Wine and Cheese Social on Monday at 4 run by Daniel ? and "Miss Linda" who has been with SurfWatch since its construction.  I really should have paid more attention to Daniel's last name because he did an excellent job and I feel like a dolt writing to the GM to praise him when I don't know his name!  Shouldn't matter - the GM should know who ran the meeting.     (By the way, I learned on Saturday that Sandra Whittington is no longer SurfWatch's GM; the new guy is Case Spencer but we didn't get a chance to meet.)  Here's my report from the social.

Daniel introduced himself and said almost immediately, "We're excited about Marriott's new Destination program but if you're here to learn anything about points then I'm not your guy!  A sales rep will be here at the end of our meeting if you wish to learn more."  And that's how things progressed - Daniel talked about the resort and owners' issues, and the sales rep said a few words at the end.  I am happy to report that this was in no way a sales push like what's being reported at other resorts.  The agenda:

Daniel reported that just that morning they'd been notified that SurfWatch has attained Number One in the Customer Satisfaction rating among "all of Marriott's 72 timeshare properties."  This is a first for the resort and the employees are thrilled.  He said that this will mean a high exchange value for owners - I didn't ask but perhaps because it will lead to more requests for exchanging in?  (Daniel didn't provide proof and none of the owners asked for it.  I don't have any reason to not believe it, and am sure that we'll see it in writing when the board makes a report.)

Marriott "as the management company" (as Daniel put it) has a general policy throughout all resorts for a soft-goods refurb every five years and a hard-goods refurb every ten.  SW's five buildings had staggered openings so the five-year refurb is actually a 4-year for two buildings, a 5-year for one, and a 6-year for the remaining two.  Scheduling all five this way allowed them to save money on labor and purchasing costs, as well as put the entire resort on the same schedule from this point forward.  The soft-goods refurb will happen Nov '11 - Mar '12 and will entail new bedding, mattresses, carpets, drapes, sheers, couches and chairs in the living rooms, re-upholstered dining chairs and bar stools.  There was a design board at the meeting but I never saw it elsewhere so couldn't take a picture.  The couch is a large brown L-shaped sectional that will have a pull-out bed and also recliners on either end.  The colors are changing to blues, browns, aquas.  There will be new lamps, throw pillows and 42" flatscreen TV's with a new high-def cable feed.  About the TV cabinets - the existing ones are too small for the new TV's, new ones that would accomodate the TV's would be approximately $850 each.  They've found a carpenter, however, who is able to remove the armoire section of the existing cabinet and replace it with a flat-top for only $100 each.  That work has already started and we saw workers in the garage piling up the pieces.  (Our unit had one of the retro-fitted cabinets - I thought it was very nice and that you couldn't tell that it wasn't meant to look exactly as it did.  In fact when I first saw it, I wondered if they'd purchased the new cabinets from the same supplier as the old because they are so similar.)  The old furniture and TV's are being purchased by local non-Marriott hotels and timeshares; the proceeds will be given back to the owners.  

"The 5 things most often heard from owners"
Daniel said the "ladies and gentlemen" who work at SurfWatch consider these things "opportunities" instead of "complaints" because they provide opportunities for the employees to make the owners' experiences better.  Corny as all get-out, isn't it?  But it seems to work - they are some very happy employees and they've made this owner very happy.   

- #1, Unit Placement ... The priority system that's been published was reviewed (multi-week owners, single week owners, owners exchanging back in, etc) and the rotational system was explained (a high floor one year, a low floor the next if two or more owners are making the same request for a similar unit, etc.)  There was no mention of stays on Points but I got the impression that they'll be integrated into the published system.  IOW, if I'm using a Week then I'm ahead of someone exchanging in with Points, whether they are SurfWatch owners or not.  This trip we used Points and were placed in a 4th floor unit.  I purposely did not make a request because I wanted to see what happened, but this might not have been a good example because occupancy while we were there was only 53%.

- #2, The Trees and How They Block Views ... Hilton Head's town ordinance is that only 25% of the trees can be cut back every three years.  SW has no control over it and will not do more.  If a tree on property dies, then the "tree lady" comes and inspects it, tags it, and 90 days later it can be removed but must be replaced in the vicinity with a similar tree.  "Sorry, but you are just going to have to live with the trees."

- #3, Smoking ... SW is a non-smoking resort and smoking is allowed only in the designated areas which are a stand-alone pavilion (two long benches with an attached roof over them) between the two garden buildings, and in marked corners of the parking garages beneath the two oceanside and one oceanvista building.  There is a $250 fine if smoking is detected in a unit, and the unit will come offline for a week for a thorough cleaning of all soft-goods - carpets, upholstery, drapes, etc.  I did comment that while I love the no smoking rule, I think it's terrible that smokers are banished to the garages with so much beautiful outdoor space around the resort.  I would prefer to see a couple more of those stand-alone pavilions in the oceanside and oceanvista areas.  Another owner agreed that it would be good to move the smokers out of the garages because the smoke permeates through the cars.  Daniel will pass this along to the board.  (I plan to send an email also.)

#4, Pets ... No dog or cat or any other pet, big or small, is allowed at SurfWatch.  They will be happy to recommend local reputable kennels if necessary.  There is also a fine if you bring a pet, and thorough cleaning must be done after.  Obviously owners of service animals are exempt.

#5, Lighting, Traffic and Signage on the island ... Again Hilton Head ordinances come into play.  The town does not allow any more illumination than what's already in place, either on property or at the resort sign on 278 directing visitors to the "next left."  Although owners complain that sign isn't big enough, Miss Linda says that during construction the town actually had approved a smaller sign but SW was able to get them to agree to the bigger size one.  There's no solution for the traffic issue, especially taking a left onto 278 from Fifth Street, except for following Second Street out to a right on Burkes Beach Road to the traffic signal on 278.  SW has petitioned several times for a traffic signal at 278 and Fifth Street with no luck; the latest word from the town is that there will be no more traffic lights from the Sea Pines circle north to the bridge for the foreseeable future.

And then it was the end, and as promised a woman from the Sales Center stepped in to the room.  She said that they're aware owners have a lot of questions about the new Destinations program and it's their opinion that each owner should meet with a member of the sales staff to get help understanding it all.  "We know you're hearing things at the pool and on the beach but we prefer that you reach out to us for all of the details.  Many owners have sat with us and come back days later with more questions - we want to help."  She stepped out again while Daniel wrapped things up with goodbyes, and then in again to ask us each individually if we'd already met with or scheduled a meeting with a sales rep.  Don and I simply told her that we'd already enrolled our Weeks, were there on a Points stay, and didn't need a meeting.  "Oh that's great," she said, and moved on.

Really, I am thrilled that we didn't meet with the same sort of pressure that others obviously have, and I hope that some of the other resorts begin to do things the way they should be done - as informative, low-pressure sessions.  Granted, we were there for only 5 days over a holiday weekend and perhaps it was a skeleton sales crew, but we weren't hounded by sales staff at all.  The phone in the unit rang four times - twice it was an activities staff member going over the next days' schedule, once it was the front desk asking if we'd gotten our extra laundry detergent from housekeeping, and on our last morning we got a "wrong number" at 9:15.  I suspect that may have been Housekeeping to see if we'd checked out early, but then again I don't know why they wouldn't just say that.

Whew!  As if you couldn't figure it out, I could talk about this place for hours.  Sorry for the long post but I hope it helps anyone who plans to visit.  I also hope you enjoy SurfWatch as much as we do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Susan,
> 
> Glad you and your husband enjoyed the park. I love it there too. I think it's a hidden treasure on Hilton Head that many people are unaware of.
> 
> ...



Richard, this is on our list for when we visit again in June.  Our daughter's boyfriend is really interested in history and he's reading everything he can about this; he'll join us then so we'll let him direct us.  I've seen the tomb from 278 but have no idea in Sea Pines where to find the house ruins.  Do you have any direction for those?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Richard, this is on our list for when we visit again in June.  Our daughter's boyfriend is really interested in history and he's reading everything he can about this; he'll join us then so we'll let him direct us.  I've seen the tomb from 278 but have no idea in Sea Pines where to find the house ruins.  Do you have any direction for those?



Sue,






  - Stoney-Baynard Ruins in Sea Pines Plantation

See this Stoney-Baynard historical link for more info and directions


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sue,

I forgot to add that since your daughter's boyfriend enjoys history - another location on Hilton Head for a day-trip/partial day-trip is the Coastal Discovery Museum at Honey Horn Plantation - http://www.coastaldiscovery.org/

"Opened to the public in 2007, the 68 acre historic Honey Horn property has a history dating back 300 years and is described as the last significant parcel of open space on Hilton Head Island.  This majestic visitor friendly venue consists of salt marshes, open fields, stands of centuries old live oak trees, the State's largest Southern Red Cedar tree dated at 1595, and a collection of some of the oldest buildings that exist on Hilton Head Island."

I also forgot to mention, that if you visit the Stoney-Baynard ruins - it's fun doing it by bicycle, there a signs in Sea Pines that help direct the way.


Richard


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 5, 2011)

good evening

Sue...
Thanks for the SurfWatch update...

will be there for a 6 nite stay in a 3 bedroom on a points stay... very much looking forward to it.  Will be my 19th MVCD property to visit.  KL 18 in May...


----------



## saturn28 (Jan 5, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> 56, Ocean Dunes, which is the one "oceanvista" view building.  We're in a 2BR on the 4th floor.  The sun is back today and it looks beautiful out there but it's a bit cooler; will need gloves and scarf when we go walking the beach in a few minutes.



I just bought a SurfWatch week on Ebay. I will be able to stay in either building 51 or 55. From the resort map, it looks like there is a far off oceanview. Just wondering if you saw those buildings and do they have some kind of partial oceanview.

Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> I just bought a SurfWatch week on Ebay. I will be able to stay in either building 51 or 55. From the resort map, it looks like there is a far off oceanview. Just wondering if you saw those buildings and do they have some kind of partial oceanview.
> 
> Thanks



51 is Ocean Marsh, 55 is Tide Mark - those are the two oceanside buildings.  We've stayed in Tide Mark several times on the 4th or 5th floor and once guests of ours stayed in a 3rd floor unit.  This pic was taken from the 3BR unit on either the 4th or 5th floor, on the end of Tide Mark furthest from the pool:





Others on TUG have said that you can get a similar view from the higher floors on Ocean Marsh but I haven't stayed there yet so don't have any pics.

For reference, the oceanvista building sits just to the left of that clump of trees at the end of the boardwalk, and then another boardwalk leads out to the pool/grill/bar pavilion (which you can see in the first group of pics) and the beach beyond.  Also, each of the five SurfWatch buildings are 5-stories tall and have 3BR units on either ends of each floor with 2BR units between.  The oceanvista and oceanside buildings have fewer 2BR units than the gardenside buildings but I'm not sure of the total in any of them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 6, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Richard, have bookmarked both sites.  You're a wonderful tour operator.


----------

